
GTX 1070 beats the 980ti and Titanx in every game we tested - RadicalRaid
http://www.pcgamer.com/geforce-gtx-1070-performance-preview/?3
======
RadicalRaid
I'm thinking about upgrading, but it seems the performance gained to money
spend ratio might not be worth shelling out for a 1080.

I am contemplating getting an HTC Vive, too bad they didn't really test VR
devices with the card. But I believe NVIDIA mentioned that the 10xx cards are
all highly optimised for VR, so that might pull me over the edge and get a
1080.

~~~
Mizza
I think a lot of people are in this camp right now. I think when they release
of Vive-optimized drivers and related tests, then we'll see the real results.

------
grenoire
Unsurprisingly so, yet the price point is way too high to go for an upgrade. I
feel like upgrading when the 11XX (they are coming, right?) series come in is
a much better idea.

~~~
bryanlarsen
AMD Polaris comes out tomorrow, which should meet VR minimum specs and will be
a lot cheaper.

If it doesn't meet VR minimum specs then AMD has really missed a golden
opportunity that nVidia handed them. The prestige is in the high end cards,
the money is in the mainstream & mobile ones.

VR's steep requirements plus the really nice performance bump we're getting
from finally getting off of 28nm means that this is probably going to be one
of the most vigorous upgrade cycles for GPUs that we've seen in a while.

~~~
grenoire
I'm not going to be able to warm up to AMD until they get their OpenGL
drivers' performance up to par with NVIDIA. It's such a big deal breaker for
me, as someone who actively uses OpenGL for both applications and development.

~~~
BuckRogers
AMD is never going to get their OGL driver up to par with Nvidia's. That's why
they created Mantle and are enthusiastic about Vulkan/DX12. It gets them off
the hook to make and maintain those drivers.

Whoever decided to save a buck back at ATI and not hire a massive driver
development team a couple decades ago did irreparable harm.

------
ronnier
A nice comparison chart for hundreds of cards, with the 1080 being on top
(this is updated daily)
[http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html](http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html)

~~~
jsheard
I wouldn't take PassMark too seriously. It's a dated synthetic benchmark that
isn't controlled for other system components or driver versions, since the
results are coming from many different users at different times.

Here's an aggregate of 15 real world benchmarks on a consistent test rig:
[http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/2...](http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/26.html)

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
I've got out of the game of upgrading PCs years ago, so have no clue.

To me I'd think the average user with his drivers and different components
might get a better impression what to expect if he buys the card from the
first link, than your link? (which would more express what to could be
expected at maximum?)

~~~
onli
Not really. The Passmark is useful to get a broad comparison, but real
benchmarks will be closer to what users see in practice. Some results show
that clearly. E.g. the 780 Ti is in the passmark before the GTX 970, but in
games with modern drivers the GTX 970 is better. But well, they are close in
both. More severe is the GTX 960 – the passmark sees that card above a R9
380X. That's completely unrealistic, the GTX 960 is slower than a R9 380,
without the X.

Most user run games and not artificial benchmarks, thus the performance
measured in games is closer to what they will get in practice.

------
cloudjacker
Midrange card barely beats out enthusiast range card from last cycle.

Congratulations?

~~~
johansch
Nvidia has done a bunch of product release cycles where this was not the case
lately. Kinda like Intel's depressingly bad "4-7%" single core performance
increases, maybe a little bit better.

This is one I might finally want to consider upgrading to, from my GTX 670...

~~~
lelandbatey
Same, this sounds the first upgrade that's worth the money since I bought a
GTX 670 slightly used for ~$250 a couple years.

------
BuckRogers
This is impressive for the money. AMD is in a real fix, the 1070 is the new
970 and the 1080 is the 980Ti all over again. These 1070s are going to fly off
shelves. I just don't see people getting excited over the Polaris chips as no
one cares about performance they already had. People really want the 1080 but
1070 offers the bang for buck yet still top-tier performance.

That said, being as I work all day at a computer and spend my freetime at one,
I'm looking to change up my lifestyle. I probably won't be building more
desktop gaming machines at this point. I'm looking at Intel NUCs for desktop
machines or a gaming laptop. I'm interested in VR gaming using a laptop to go
tether-free with a backpack harness.

I'm looking forward to seeing the 1080M. A laptop with that would be a great
match for cord free SteamVR.

------
shmerl
I'm waiting for Polaris 10 benchmarks.

------
philipov
I would love to buy a couple 1080s for my new rig. Too bad it seems impossible
to get any. The only ones for sale are from scalpers. Any tips on how to
actually acquire them?

~~~
Retr0spectrum
I think the only way is to wait a few weeks until things calm down.

~~~
kitsunesoba
Isn't it a good idea to wait for models with non-reference coolers anyway?

~~~
semi-extrinsic
The reference cooler is actually quite good, especially if you are putting
several GPUs in one box, since it blows the hot air out of the case.

~~~
onli
Still, the reference version is more expensive and clocked lower than the
vendor versions will be. Also, at least the GTX 1080 is limited by the
temperature it reaches with the reference cooler. SLI is really the one usage
where the reference version is well suited, but otherwise it is good to wait.

~~~
philipov
I was going to go with 2 EVGA GTX 1080s [0] in SLI with 4 4k monitors [1]. I
currently have no video cards at all, and will be installing using on-board
video. The computer will be used for both development (therefore 4 monitors)
and gaming (powerful video cards), and without any video cards, I can't really
use it for either. I want to get pascal chips with GDDR5X, but can't wait
months for the next wave of cards to be released. What would you recommend?

[0]
[http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR](http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6180-KR)

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PC9HFO8/?tag=pcpapi-20](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PC9HFO8/?tag=pcpapi-20)

~~~
onli
When going SLI the lower clock of the reference card won't matter, they'd be
fast enough – to put it mildly – for every game anyway. And the reference
cooler might really be a good thing in such a setup. On the other hand, there
will be aftermarket cards with coolers like this as well – I think I even saw
a MSI card which combined such a cooler with a second liquid cooler? Yes, the
Sea Hawk: [https://msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-
HAWK.html...](https://msi.com/Graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-SEA-
HAWK.html#hero-overview) – of course idle speculation without reviews, but
something like this could be cool for you.

I don't think the aftermarket cards are month away. A german vendor was
listing some versions yesterday as 3-10 days away. I think that could be
accurate, the listings on the vendors sites are all ready.

I would recommend to do it stepwise. One card with two displays, look how it
performs, then add one or two displays more and maybe the second 1080, if
needed – I don't know which game one would play on more than one 4K displays,
and to play on one 4K display one 1080 would be fine.

Don't think I have to explain here that this is still a pretty crazy setup, do
I? ;)

~~~
philipov
The 4 monitors aren't for gaming, they're for keeping code, multiple ssh
terminals, file managers, query results, browsers for research and
documentation, and all that other stuff up at the same time while working.
It's gotten to a point where 2 monitors is simply not enough when there are so
many things I want to view side-by-side.

I also figure it'll be a good chance to learn how to offload my data
processing to the GPUs with CUDA, and then I'll be able to use as much power
as the cards can possibly give, even if it's overkill for any particular game.

I saw the listings for nonreference cards up, but couldn't find indications on
availability. Thanks for the advice!

